# best power heads in 135 gallon



## dustyz400 (May 14, 2013)

Looking to increase water movement to keep poop/food from settling in dead spots around the rocks. Currently running 2 Fluval FX5's and 1 Marineland C-360 and still get lots of poop on the bottom. The FX5's create really good flow but just cant angle the outputs where I want them to flow. Thinking about Hydor Koralia units. What would be best flow rate to create good movement across a 135. Would one be sufficient or 2 (one on each side of tank)

135 gallon. 16 total fish mixture of peacocks, mbunas, and 1 frontosa.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank dimensions? Try a forum search on FX5 spray bar. I haven't vacuumed my 4ft 75g in about a year, just sand stirring ever few months as it tends to gradually move towards the rear of the tank.


----------



## dustyz400 (May 14, 2013)

72x18x24


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

agree with GTZ, look into spray bars, they increase the circulation drastically, and make a huge difference. Also, it is worth it to experiment with making the water move in a circular pattern say from upper left to right, then down, and back across the bottom right to left. I've done this with a 150 with the same footprint, when it was a room divider, and it made a huge difference in maintenance.


----------



## dustyz400 (May 14, 2013)

well, iv had spray bars in the past and didn't like how they cluttered up the look of the tank with the bar across the back.

If I go the Hydor power head route, Which size would be the best gph rating for my 6 foot long tank. I was looking at the Koralia Evolution 1400 or the Koralia 5 Magunm 1650 gph. What flow rate would you guys recommend.


----------



## canadasbeast (Apr 26, 2013)

I recommend the wp 40 or to wp25 they will pick everything up off the substrate


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

dustyz400 said:


> well, iv had spray bars in the past and didn't like how they cluttered up the look of the tank with the bar across the back.
> 
> If I go the Hydor power head route, Which size would be the best gph rating for my 6 foot long tank. I was looking at the Koralia Evolution 1400 or the Koralia 5 Magunm 1650 gph. What flow rate would you guys recommend.


To each their own - a spray bar at the surface in back, painted flat black is darn near invisible, and much less intrusive than cords and a blob of plastic in the tank. :thumb:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

nodima said:


> dustyz400 said:
> 
> 
> > well, iv had spray bars in the past and didn't like how they cluttered up the look of the tank with the bar across the back.
> ...


FX5 spray bar and Koralia 750. I suppose they both stick out to a certain extent.


----------

